# Goat hide - what to do with it?



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

I lost one of my cashmere goats yesterday - just a young one probably about 40 lbs, but it is about 3x4 ft of area. I had a friend skin it and stretch the pelt for me. I want to send it out to get it tanned. I thought that I would just use it for a saddle pad when it came back, but I guess the skin is kind of thin and I'm not sure how it would hold up for that. My friend thinks I should use it as a wall hanging, but I don't think I want my beloved goat hanging on the wall. I was wondering what any of you have made with goat pelts with the fur still attached. There is quite a bit of guard hair, but there is also a really good layer of cashmere.

Suggestions?

Emily


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I don't know about with the fur on, but goat skin makes really nice gloves.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

Peter Goth from Springtide farms in Maine butchers some of his cashmere goats every year and I know he has goat pelts. 
I do know that because he was judging one of the shows we were at and he said that my little bucks pelt alone was worth over $350.00 just because of the color.
Try him. www.springtidefarms.com.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

I think a wall hanging would be a wonderful way to honor a good animals memory. THe best way to respect animals (besides good care) is to make good use of the products they give us. I think the hanging would be more respectful than a wall hanging or gloves, but just my opinion


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

$350 for the pelt? Holy cow. I'm raising the wrong kind of goats. Do y'all spin fiber from the goat hair? Can you remove it without killing the goat or is only a final product?

I just took 3 goats to butcher and kept the skins. I'm making a jacket and some moccasins for me and my boys. I take hides with the fur on, turn them inside out so the fur or hair is on the inside and then wear them that way.


----------



## Katgowen (Nov 3, 2008)

My husband and I were watching Dirty jobs and one of the places he visits uses goat skin to make vellum.


----------

